# Budget 3g Plans in Orissa (Bhubaneswar)



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2012)

Im  looking for the cheapest 3g plan in bhubaneswar .. I am going to use it with a dongle Micromax 352G..
Please provide me with some suggestions

Thanks in advance


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 27, 2012)

3G plans are not at all cheap..


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 28, 2012)

AFAIK Aircel has some good (FUP) UL data plans. Have look at their site.


----------



## Minion (Jun 28, 2012)

I have heard Reliance is giving 3GB data for 220/-.else aircel is giving 2GB data with new sim.


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 28, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Im  looking for the cheapest 3g plan in bhubaneswar .. I am going to use it with a dongle Micromax 352G..
> Please provide me with some suggestions
> 
> Thanks in advance


use BSNL Rs 7  - 100MB  for one day
                  14- 200MB -3 days
                  99-  2GB   -30days

Aircel( must activate 3G)   

Rs 7 - Unlimited for one day
Rs 17- Unlimited for 3 days
Rs  37-Unlimited for 7 days


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 28, 2012)

Aircel it is not unlimited 3G for a day.. It is like 20 MB 3g and the rest in 2G speed, I will take a look at BSNL though .. thanks


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 28, 2012)

My Aircel 3G speed test

*www.speedtest.net/result/2031521479.png

AIRCEL 3G Tariffs - *www.aircel.com/AircelWar/appmanager/aircel/orissa?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=P18403480341299238888387


----------



## mayurthemad (Jun 28, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Im  looking for the cheapest 3g plan in bhubaneswar .. I am going to use it with a dongle Micromax 352G..
> Please provide me with some suggestions
> 
> Thanks in advance



@Nerevarine: It would be better if you would tell us for what areyou going to use net ?


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 29, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Aircel it is not unlimited 3G for a day.. It is like 20 MB 3g and the rest in 2G speed, I will take a look at BSNL though .. thanks


not 20MB it is 50MB. after 50MB its speed is good like upto 128kbps.but it is ok for browsing ,e-mail checking..!! BSNL is also GOOD as i am using past 3 years.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 29, 2012)

^Damn NO..128kbps is not at all ok for browsing..it was in distant past when websites were mainly text with few images and very little flash content..but in today's scenario it should be at least 256-512kbps (considering the heavy contents in the websites)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2012)

I just need it as a supplementary internet..  i will use it with my dongle.. 1-2 GB per month


----------



## mayurthemad (Jun 29, 2012)

@Nerevarine IMO it's better that you use aircel's rs-198 plan which gives 1gb free.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Aircel 2GB @399


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 30, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> I just need it as a supplementary internet..  i will use it with my dongle.. 1-2 GB per month


BSNL IS BEST FOR YOU !! pay 99 and get 2GB  for 30 days.
Thank you


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 1, 2012)

^^ But it is 2G plan
He wants 3G


----------



## gurujee (Jul 6, 2012)

i am in odisha. got a 3g recharged just now. donwload speed 
avg 15kbps in 2G
avg 05kbps in 3G

I am fcuking lucky, that i spent 200rs. MoFO BSNL has redefined the term 3G. suck suck suck

i am in odisha. got a 3g recharged just now. donwload speed 
avg 15kbps in 2G
avg 05kbps in 3G

i would have post a screen shot and test result. but the damn thing didn't allow to upload. or may it take whole night for uploading some KBs.

I am fcuking lucky, that i spent 200rs this evening to get speed. MoFO BSNL has redefined the term 3G. suck suck suck


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 7, 2012)

gurujee said:


> i am in odisha. got a 3g recharged just now. donwload speed
> avg 15kbps in 2G
> avg 05kbps in 3G
> 
> ...


in odisha my 2G BSNL speed is...


*s7.postimage.org/3wlqpguxz/speed.jpg


----------

